# two new lambs today



## barredcountrycoop (Feb 5, 2011)

that's four this month!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 5, 2011)

Where are the pics?      Congrats!  What kind of lambs?


----------



## barredcountrycoop (Feb 7, 2011)

lol another set of twins sunday afternoon. They are Texas Barbados Blackbelly.


----------



## abooth (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't think you can start a thread like this without posting pics!!!

PS I'm jealous of all you folks with your lambs.  I don't know if my ewe is even pregnant and if she is I have no idea when to expect a lamb!


----------



## barredcountrycoop (Feb 11, 2011)

sorry i'll try to get some pics of all six of them up this weekend.


----------

